# The Post-Brexit food thread



## mudsticks (8 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> To the Express. How can the EU plot to take British citizens? For what purpose, in which way?



Is there any way, in which one can offer oneself up for 'adoption' ..??

Asking for a friend


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jul 2021)

Make that 2 for adoption.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Make that 2 for adoption.


3....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2021)

I'm no.4. I'll bring the booze.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm no.4. I'll bring the booze.


This is starting to come together. 

5

I'll bring the chocolate hobnobs.


----------



## steve292 (8 Jul 2021)

Mugshot said:


> This is starting to come together.
> 
> 5
> 
> I'll bring the chocolate hobnobs.


I do a mean BBQ.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jul 2021)

Bugger!


----------



## mudsticks (8 Jul 2021)

Once a Wheeler said:


> At the time of Brexit a petition to Parliament was launched which called for the Brexit negotiators to seek agreement with the EU that UK citizens who fulfilled any of the following criteria:
> 
> Marriage to an EU citizen
> Parent of a child with EU citizenship
> ...



Dang, and I only just went and got myself hitched to a similarly 'Disconnected Britisher'


I should have become civilly partnered to my German farm trainee instead..

She'd have been up for it - I'm sure...



So is there _any_ chance that
_
"Not having voted for Brexit, and always having considered brexitting a monumentally dumb@rse idea"_

could be taken into consideration, vis a vis this 'personal citizenship' idea do you think??

I am growing _lots_ of French beans this year..

Might _that_ count in a _points_ based system , do you think ..


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jul 2021)

Liking your thinking Mudsticks, we could prove our worth I reckon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Is there any way, in which one can offer oneself up for 'adoption' ..??
> 
> Asking for a friend





Oldhippy said:


> Make that 2 for adoption.





Fab Foodie said:


> 3....





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm no.4. I'll bring the booze.





steve292 said:


> I do a mean BBQ.



Oh heck, and I've only got a two bedroom apartment...

Are you going to start coming over in dinghies?


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jul 2021)

We are all tidy and I have a few tents!


----------



## mudsticks (8 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Liking your thinking Mudsticks, we could prove our worth I reckon.



Oh and I grow a lot of _Florence_ fennel.

And many Italian varieties of tomatoes, peppers aubergines, and basil.


My French is reasonable, and Spanish just tolerable.

German pretty abysmal, but hey there's still time.



Andy in Germany said:


> Oh heck, and I've only got a two bedroom apartment...
> 
> Are you going to start coming over in dinghies?



I thought I'd come on a space hopper, if it's OK by you..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I thought I'd come on a space hopper, if it's OK by you..


How will Andy recognise you?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> German pretty abysmal, but hey there's still time.
> 
> I thought I'd come on a space hopper, if it's OK by you..





deptfordmarmoset said:


> How will Andy recognise you?



I'll look for the one trying to bounce on the left...


----------



## mudsticks (8 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How will Andy recognise you?





Andy in Germany said:


> I'll look for the one trying to bounce on the left...



I'll wear a yellow carnation, so you can pick me out of the bouncy throng...


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jul 2021)

Mugshot said:


> This is starting to come together.
> 
> 5
> 
> I'll bring the chocolate hobnobs.



I'm number six and I can bring a malevolent floating white balloon.


----------



## shep (8 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Dang, and I only just went and got myself hitched to a similarly 'Disconnected Britisher'
> 
> 
> I should have become civilly partnered to my German farm trainee instead..
> ...


Errrrrrr..........no, unlucky!


----------



## Unkraut (8 Jul 2021)

Mugshot said:


> I'll bring the chocolate hobnobs.


You can get chocolate hobnobs in Germany. You can't get bourbons ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2021)

Unkraut said:


> You can get chocolate hobnobs in Germany. You can't get bourbons ...



True.

We could write a list of demands for entry.


----------



## newfhouse (8 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We could write a list of demands for entry.


We hold all the cards, remember?

Don't we?


----------



## mudsticks (8 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> True.
> 
> We could write a list of demands for entry.



What like ..??

Going back to being 'plucky losers' at footyball for instance ??


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jul 2021)

Stockpiling Bourbons from tomorrow, fear not. 😁


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Stockpiling Bourbons from tomorrow, fear not. 😁


You might need a few packets. We might get peckish cycling up the Rhein.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Stockpiling Bourbons from tomorrow, fear not. 😁





deptfordmarmoset said:


> You might need a few packets. We might get peckish cycling up the Rhein.



And lemon curd.

My agent tells me they don't have such a thing , and that some of them Teutonic types are really quite partial.

We could _bribe_ our way in with sandwich creme biscuits and eggy conserves..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> And lemon curd.
> 
> My agent tells me they don't have such a thing , and that some of them Teutonic types are really quite partial.
> 
> We could _bribe_ our way in with sandwich creme biscuits and eggy conserves..


Canadians don't have lemon curd either but it goes down well in my brother's Calgary house. Maybe we could set up a curderie/Quarkerei on the mainland. It's clearly an untapped market. And, while I'm at it, can someone try using a Bourbon as a lemon curd dip? I think it might work.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> And lemon curd.
> 
> My agent tells me they don't have such a thing , and that some of them Teutonic types are really quite partial.
> 
> We could _bribe_ our way in with sandwich creme biscuits and eggy conserves..



Aah (wo)man, I love lemon curd, not had it in ages.

Lemon cheese however beats it hands down. All you need is a spoon.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Jul 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Aah (wo)man, I love lemon curd, not had it in ages.
> 
> Lemon cheese however beats it hands down. All you need is a spoon.



I made fresh lemon curd, and drop scones for the farm family lunch a little while back..



Because we'd run out of cake..
(I know, I know, running out of cake - whatever next..)

They're still talking about that curd even now..

Which can also, of course, be eaten with a spoon..

This is where I discovered the German affection for the product 

International knowledge exchange - marvellous stuff huh??


----------



## Unkraut (9 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Stockpiling Bourbons from tomorrow, fear not.


We haven't been able to get over to the Sceptered Isle for so long now that we have virtually run out of things we import you cannot get here.  No shredded wheat, rice crispies or all bran , custard power has gone, one jar of Branston almost at its sell by date (you can eke it out a bit past that) but I am pleased to report that the last packet of bourbons (21 Jul 2021) has survived  at the back of the cupboard in the cellar, was recently discovered by one of the servants, and will be ceremonially consumed during the final on Sunday. 

Brexit has, of course, put paid to Red Cross parcels, despite protests to the Protecting Power.

If Italy win, I'm never having pizza or a latte macchiato again. Ever. If England win I shall dunk the biscuits in cappuccino.


mudsticks said:


> And lemon curd.







€ 2.79 Sometimes available, but I haven't seen it recently.


mudsticks said:


> Because we'd run out of cake..


_Let them eat bread _...  Sorry if that's a bit corny.


----------



## chriswoody (9 Jul 2021)

Unkraut said:


> You can get chocolate hobnobs in Germany. You can't get bourbons ...



Seriously? you can get chocolate Hobnobs here? you need to let me know where, there's only so many chocolate Leibniz a person can consume before going mad.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

Unkraut said:


> We haven't been able to get over to the Sceptered Isle for so long now that we have virtually run out of things we import you cannot get here.  No shredded wheat, rice crispies or all bran , custard power has gone, one jar of Branston almost at its sell by date (you can eke it out a bit past that) but I am pleased to report that the last packet of bourbons (21 Jul 2021) has survived  at the back of the cupboard in the cellar, was recently discovered by one of the servants, and will be ceremonially consumed during the final on Sunday.
> 
> Brexit has, of course, put paid to Red Cross parcels, despite protests to the Protecting Power.
> 
> ...




Custard powder shortage..


Now that must make you feel a long way from home..

You know it is just cornflower, and yellow stuff, and a teensy bit of vanilla..

You really could do it yself..

'Proper' teabags seemed to be something my ma used to stock up on from here when she lived in France.

And marmite - of course.


----------



## perplexed (9 Jul 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm number six and I can bring a malevolent floating white balloon.




I'm in, make me number 7!


----------



## Mugshot (9 Jul 2021)

perplexed said:


> I'm in, make me number 7!


You can't just rock up you know, what are you contributing to the cause?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

Mugshot said:


> You can't just rock up you know, what are you contributing to the cause?



I'm developing a points based system.

Bringing Marmite will gain you some points for starters...


----------



## C R (9 Jul 2021)

Will there be a Herr TaubeNüse watching utube videos of you bedraggled lot setting foot on the banks of the Rhine?


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jul 2021)

I have a bike trailer fear not!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> Will there be a Herr TaubeNüse watching utube videos of you bedraggled lot setting foot on the banks of the Rhine?



I can start a YouTube channel and stand in the mud wearing a silly hat complaining about "waves of immigrants"... A British migrant standing in another country complaining in English about immigrants may actually be "Peak Brexit".


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

Also "immigrants with bicycles" would possibly make the Tabloids Explode; It'd be higly amusing to make it in Germany and see how much frothing took place before they noticed...


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Jul 2021)

Bonne Maman make lemon curd and it's not that difficult to find in the EU.


----------



## perplexed (9 Jul 2021)

Mugshot said:


> You can't just rock up you know, what are you contributing to the cause?



I am widely know (in our house at any rate) as the inventor of the peculiarly angled screwdriver to get into awkward corners - I am willing to share the manufacturing process* to help my adoptive country (whichever one will have me, but I am doing better at my amateur, self taught German than French) in order to power them to even greater economic and manufacturing prowess. ⚒⚒⚒


* It involves a gas cooker, a hammer and a brick...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

perplexed said:


> I am widely know (in our house at any rate) as the inventor of the peculiarly angled screwdriver to get into awkward corners - I am willing to share the manufacturing process* to help my adoptive country (whichever one will have me, but I am doing better at my amateur, self taught German than French) in order to power them to even greater economic and manufacturing prowess. ⚒⚒⚒
> 
> 
> * It involves a gas cooker, a hammer and a brick...



The long-predicted brain drain has begun...


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jul 2021)

Andy you're gonna need a bigger apartment or register as a humanitarian charity.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Andy you're gonna need a bigger apartment or register as a humanitarian charity.



I wonder if I can persuade my employer to try and open a department: after all we're an NGO, and having an English speaking team leader would be ideal, put the poor migrants at their ease, that sort of thing...


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jul 2021)

We can bring skills


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Also "immigrants with bicycles" would possibly make the Tabloids Explode; It'd be higly amusing to make it in Germany and see how much frothing took place before they noticed...



I shall make a point of wearing socks with my sandals, whilst talking very loudly in stilted ingerlish at the funny forriners, as if they are a bit thick.





bitsandbobs said:


> Bonne Maman make lemon curd and it's not that difficult to find in the EU.



Quiet you, we're trying to leverage via hard-to find conserves ...

And anyhow, my home made stuff is still yummier.

Clucky (plucky) British hens eggs n all that..


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Quiet you, we're trying to leverage via hard-to find conserves ...
> 
> And anyhow, my home made stuff is still yummier.
> 
> Clucky (plucky) British hens eggs n all that..



A condiment rather than a conserve, but malt vinegar. Absolutely impossible to find.

Edit: Crumpets might be your best bet mind. I had a French colleague whose mother was crazy for them. She was most miffed when M&S shut up shop (for the umpteenth time) in the EU. 

(PG Tips you can often find in the exotic section of Chinese supermarkets)


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> A condiment rather than a conserve, but malt vinegar. Absolutely impossible to find.
> 
> Edit: Crumpets might be your best bet mind. I had a French colleague whose mother was crazy for them. She was most miffed when M&S shut up shop (for the umpteenth time) in the EU.
> 
> (PG Tips you can often find in the exotic section of Chinese supermarkets)




Ooo now there's an idea, I have some crumpet rings somewhere.

I could make them, fresh and top with the curd as lucrative authentic Ingerlish street food.

This is a whole new life I'm lining up here..


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> malt vinegar. Absolutely impossible to find.


Sarsons Malt Vinegar 250g : Amazon.de: Grocery 

Having said that I can't think of a use for malt vinegar that isn't better served by balsamic, cider vinegar or clear vinegar.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2021)

srw said:


> Sarsons Malt Vinegar 250g : Amazon.de: Grocery
> 
> Having said that I can't think of a use for malt vinegar that isn't better served by balsamic, cider vinegar or clear vinegar.


Anything from a chippy....allways have a bottle in the car in case they don't put enough on.I could almost drink it !


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Ooo now there's an idea, I have some crumpet rings somewhere.
> 
> I could make them, fresh and top with the curd as lucrative authentic Ingerlish street food.
> 
> This is a whole new life I'm lining up here..


My favourite, crumpets with Marmite would really get those furriners salivating and offering you sanctuary.


----------



## srw (9 Jul 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Anything from a chippy....allways have a bottle in the car in case they don't put enough on.I could almost drink it !


It won't be malt vinegar in the chippy, it will be non-brewed condiment. Cider vinegar is so much nicer anyway.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2021)

srw said:


> It won't be malt vinegar in the chippy, it will be non-brewed condiment. Cider vinegar is so much nicer anyway.


Maybe not where you go....like I say if they didn't have it I'd use my own.Our local chippy sell malt vinegar behind the counter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2021)

srw said:


> It won't be malt vinegar in the chippy, it will be non-brewed condiment. Cider vinegar is so much nicer anyway.


+1 for cider vinegar. I also prefer it to balsamic for vinaigrettes.

Meanwhile, for those colder months, how about crumpet pizza?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> My favourite, crumpets with Marmite would really get those furriners salivating and offering you sanctuary.



It'd work on me.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> My favourite, crumpets with Marmite would really get those furriners salivating and offering you sanctuary.



Crumpets with marmite, then a poached egg on top...


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Crumpets with marmite, then a poached egg on top...


You and your fancy Devon cuisine


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> You and your fancy Devon cuisine



Well we gotta make our own fun in the country..

Oh and not forgetting that it's Friday.

So better crack on with the pizzas.>>>>


----------



## bitsandbobs (9 Jul 2021)

For goodness sake. Crumpets have one purpose and one purpose only: they are a vehicle for butter consumption. That's it. Anything else should be made illegal.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> For goodness sake. Crumpets have one purpose and one purpose only: they are a vehicle for butter consumption. That's it. Anything else should be made illegal.



With you on the liberal butter..

If it's _not_ seeping out if the bottom onto the plate, then you haven't put enough on..

But there's no _law_ against adding even more tasty things..

Yet...


----------



## C R (9 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> With you on the liberal butter..
> 
> If it's _not_ seeping out if the bottom onto the plate, then you haven't put enough on..
> 
> ...


Well, there should be.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

C R said:


> Well, there should be.



Bet those meddling Eurocrats were on the verge of introducing a mean minded directive, banning such dairy based largesse.


Its exactly the sort of thing they'd do.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> +1 for cider vinegar. I also prefer it to balsamic for vinaigrettes.
> 
> Meanwhile, for those colder months, how about crumpet pizza?





mudsticks said:


> Crumpets with marmite, then a poached egg on top...





bitsandbobs said:


> For goodness sake. Crumpets have one purpose and one purpose only: they are a vehicle for butter consumption. That's it. Anything else should be made illegal.












Ok, now here's the rub. You're wrong and bitsandbobs is only half right.

The toasted crumpet is a vehicle for oozing butter and a thick slab of cold mature cheddar.


----------



## Unkraut (9 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Bet those meddling Eurocrats were on the verge of introducing a mean minded directive, ...


*UNELECTED* Eurocrats. Try to get it right.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

Unkraut said:


> *UNELECTED* Eurocrats. Try to get it right.



Yes sorry unelected, meddling Eurocrats..

First they came for our crumpet...


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (9 Jul 2021)

Anything savoury on a crumpet is just wrong. It's jam or nothing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jul 2021)

LCpl Boiled Egg said:


> Anything savoury on a crumpet is just wrong. It's jam or nothing as far as I'm concerned.



Reported.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 598163
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're all right, of course. Crumpet exceptionalism should not be allowed to become a source of division. Everyone's favourite crumpet accompaniment is perfectly right. We'll need butter, salted and unsalted, cheese, grilled or cold, Marmite, assorted jams, lime and lemon curd and many other toppings besides. 

I may be getting carried away with the idea of a Hot Juicy Crumpet Stall....


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're all right, of course. Crumpet exceptionalism should not be allowed to become a source of division. Everyone's favourite crumpet accompaniment is perfectly right. We'll need butter, salted and unsalted, cheese, grilled or cold, Marmite, assorted jams, lime and lemon curd and many other toppings besides.
> 
> I may be getting carried away with the idea of a Hot Juicy Crumpet Stall....



If this is not what totalitarianism is in vogue for then I'm a busted flush. 

Won't anyone think of the crumpets.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (9 Jul 2021)

Anyway, crumpets are rubbish. Give me a pikelet any day of the week.


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're all right, of course. Crumpet exceptionalism should not be allowed to become a source of division. Everyone's favourite crumpet accompaniment is perfectly right. We'll need butter, salted and unsalted, cheese, grilled or cold, Marmite, assorted jams, lime and lemon curd and many other toppings besides.
> 
> I may be getting carried away with the idea of a Hot Juicy Crumpet Stall....



TMN on the juicy crumpet offer..


----------



## mudsticks (9 Jul 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> If this is not what totalitarianism is in vogue for then I'm a busted flush.
> 
> *Won't anyone think of the crumpets.*



Constantly..

Even though I'm currently running a pizza production line.

Word seems to have gotten around that Friday night is pizza night


----------



## Mugshot (9 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I may be getting carried away with the idea of a Hot Juicy Crumpet Stall....


Oh my, this is genius! 
This is it, Hot Juicy Crumpet Stall, hooked up like some kind of Tag along. We'll be ex-pat heroes. 

Chapeau sir, chapeau!


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Jul 2021)

LCpl Boiled Egg said:


> Anything savoury on a crumpet is just wrong. It's jam or nothing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jul 2021)

I have just wolfed these down.






Stand down.


----------



## FishFright (10 Jul 2021)

LCpl Boiled Egg said:


> Anyway, crumpets are rubbish. Give me a pikelet any day of the week.



I love pikelets fresh and hot from the local oatcake shop.


----------



## Bromptonaut (10 Jul 2021)

FishFright said:


> I love pikelets fresh and hot from the* local oatcake shop*.



Staffs oatcakes?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2021)

Apparently if we post on the Post-Brexit thread we have to stay on Topic...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Jul 2021)

Room for one more? I do decent muffins and a spectacular fruit loaf.


----------



## mudsticks (10 Jul 2021)

Points for Calzone .??


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Points for Calzone .??
> 
> View attachment 598451


Those aren't the Italian passing triangles I expected to see today.


----------



## stephec (11 Jul 2021)

Unkraut said:


> You can get chocolate hobnobs in Germany. You can't get bourbons ...


I always knew that the Germans had good taste.


----------



## Unkraut (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Going back to being 'plucky losers' at footyball for instance ??


Was this your prophetic word for Sunday?


chriswoody said:


> Seriously? you can get chocolate Hobnobs here?


REWE. Like Aslan, they are known under a different name here:






Andy in Germany said:


> The long-predicted brain drain has begun...


My brain was drained a long time ago.


mudsticks said:


> First they came for our crumpet ...


You surely cannot possibly mean Theresa May by this quaint expression? ...


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2021)

Unkraut said:


> Was this your prophetic word for Sunday?
> 
> REWE. Like Aslan, they are known under a different name here:
> View attachment 598732
> ...


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

So its not good enough to have multiple brexit threads in naca……we now have to see it in the food and drink section too

be off with you……. @Moderators can this be moved to the brexit thread with all their other nonsense brexit threads please.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

Unkraut said:


> Was this your prophetic word for Sunday?
> 
> REWE. Like Aslan, they are known under a different name here:
> View attachment 598732
> ...



I'm sorry if the football didn't work out how you wanted. But I think the team gave it a good go right ?

But 'Hobbits' that's ace 

And chocolate coated hobbits even better.


jowwy said:


> So its not good enough to have multiple brexit threads in naca……we now have to see it in the food and drink section too
> 
> be off with you……. @Moderators can this be moved to the brexit thread with all their other nonsense brexit threads please.



Having enough food post brexit should be all of our concerns I'd have thought.. Not 'nonsense'

I'm doing my bit..








How's about you ??


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I'm sorry if the football didn't work out how you wanted. But I think the team gave it a good go right ?
> 
> But 'Hobbits' that's ace
> 
> ...


it still another brexit thread and shouldnt be in the food and drink section.....

no matter whether your trying to be a marta or not, but i'm sure its your job and what pays your bills....it no out of the goodness of your heart


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> it still another brexit thread and shouldnt be in the food and drink section.....
> 
> no matter whether your trying to be a marta or not, but i'm sure its your job and what pays your bills....it no out of the goodness of your heart



Not trying to be a martyr,yes it is my job, it pays my bills.

But yes I do try to do it with a good heart, service to community mindset n all that as well .

I could make more money, with less effort, but this seems like a worthwhile use of my time, even on a slightly soggy Monday morning..

Food post brexit is a hot topic.

About half the EU money the UK received went to support farmers, via the CAP.

What happens next, should concern all people who care about food.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Not trying to be a martyr,yes it is my job, it pays my bills.
> 
> But yes I do try to do it with a good heart, service to community mindset n all that as well .
> 
> ...


food should be a hot topic, but its a politcial top and this is a political post about food post brexit and therefore shouldnt be in this part of the forum.....theres enough brexit nonsense in NACA as it is, without putting it in other threads

and whether you could earn more by doing less is your problem, your still not doing it out of the goodness of your heart....you do it to earn money

i grow my fruit and veg for my own use and my neighbours and family have it also, for free........


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> food should be a hot topic, but its a politcial top and this is a political post about food post brexit and therefore shouldnt be in this part of the forum.....theres enough brexit nonsense in NACA as it is, without putting it in other threads
> 
> and whether you could earn more by doing less is your problem, your still not doing it out of the goodness of your heart....you do it to earn money
> 
> i grow my fruit and veg for my own use and my neighbours and family have it also, for free........



Well in truth I didn't move this thread here anyway, . 
It just so happens my post is at the top, which arose in a brexit thread, so it looks like I started this thread here.

It was shifted here by the mods 

And we don't question their omniscience, or judgement right.???


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> food should be a hot topic, but its a politcial top and this is a political post about food post brexit and therefore shouldnt be in this part of the forum.....theres enough brexit nonsense in NACA as it is, without putting it in other threads
> 
> and whether you could earn more by doing less is your problem, your still not doing it out of the goodness of your heart....you do it to earn money
> 
> i grow my fruit and veg for my own use and my neighbours and family have it also, for free........


As @mudsticks says, the thread was created by the mods. Your argument is with the mods' decision.


----------



## Unkraut (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I'm sorry if the football didn't work out how you wanted. But I think the team gave it a good go right ?
> 
> But 'Hobbits' that's ace
> 
> And chocolate coated hobbits even better.


Pity they didn't win as it has been so long since they did - 1966. I might add the Germans _still _dispute the third goal back then. The English team only got there on a dodgy penalty anyway, and the Italians probably deserved their win going by their performance.

My daughter and son-in-law who is German came to watch the match, and as they hadn't eaten we ordered pizza! Bit of an indulgence really, as my better half and myself had been in @Andy in Germany territory over the weekend, and had visited the_ Kartoffelhaus_ in Freiburg (potato restaurant) where they do a mean salad and all sorts of creations using potatoes. I had a salad and chip mountain with tomato sauce, a calorie bomb which I shall have to atone for today by cycling up the steepest hill I can find!

The Hobbits can be had with or without chocolate. The chocolate version is best, and brings back memories of narrow boating holidays. Ambling along with hobnobs and cold English cider.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As @mudsticks says, the thread was created by the mods. Your argument is with the mods' decision.


but that certainly isn't clear by the first post in this thread....so my argument is with the thread itself and not the mods, all i have done is asked them to move it into naca, as its now become a political post


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> but that certainly isn't clear by the first post in this thread....so my argument is with the thread itself and not the mods, all i have done is asked them to move it into naca, as its now become a political post


Personally, I wouldn't make a meal of it....


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Personally, I wouldn't make a meal of it....



Badum-ching...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

Unkraut said:


> Pity they didn't win as it has been so long since they did - 1966. I might add the Germans _still _dispute the third goal back then. The English team only got there on a dodgy penalty anyway, and the Italians probably deserved their win going by their performance.
> 
> My daughter and son-in-law who is German came to watch the match, and as they hadn't eaten we ordered pizza! Bit of an indulgence really, as my better half and myself had been in @Andy in Germany territory over the weekend, and had visited the_ Kartoffelhaus_ in Freiburg (potato restaurant) where they do a mean salad and all sorts of creations using potatoes. I had a salad and chip mountain with tomato sauce, a calorie bomb which I shall have to atone for today by cycling up the steepest hill I can find!
> 
> The Hobbits can be had with or without chocolate. The chocolate version is best, and brings back memories of narrow boating holidays. Ambling along with hobnobs and cold English cider.



I'll have to start actually visiting places locally now: I've been here through lockdown so I don't know much of what is here.

Also, now I work further from Freiburg I hardly go there...


----------



## Cirrus (12 Jul 2021)

Bit of an odd thread as post brexit I'll be pretty much be eating what I was eating before brexit. What I have missed is Maltese pastizzi, so I think it's time for a trip back there:


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

to be honest there isn't a single item of food that i can't get post brexit, that i could pre-brexit.....but i suppose that's not thread worthy


----------



## Rocky (12 Jul 2021)

I think this is just the plaice to post about how the UK desserted the EU.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> to be honest there isn't a single item of food that i can't get post brexit, that i could pre-brexit.....but i suppose that's not thread worthy



I'm glad to see you could have your cake and eat it.


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm glad to see you could have your cake and eat it.


tasted good too......a lovely custard pie it was


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> to be honest there isn't a single item of food that i can't get post brexit, that i could pre-brexit.....but i suppose that's not thread worthy



Well lucky you .

There's certainly been certain seed varieties I've struggled to get this year due to importing being more difficult.

And we've heard about shortages of farm and processing labour, lorry drivers being in short supply etc.

And the difficulty for some farmers exporting their goods, which will have a knock on effect to their farm incomes, thereby affecting their ability to stay in business at all.

So it's all interconnected innit...

This thread was originally a slight diversion when we got all excited about the prospect of an asylum seeking crumpet and lemon curd flotilla we were going to tow to Calais, using our ocean going pedaloes...

Seems to have been rediverted to serious brexit stuff since then.

These things seem to have a life of their own Tbh..


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jul 2021)

Local Sainsbury have some empty space due to deliveries not arriving but couldn't tell you what was missing... will see if they will; tell me!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

I reckon if some people put as much effort into dealing with the situation as it is, rather than posting the same long winded whines on many, many threads, they'd maybe find life a bit happier.

I can't say I've noticed any difference in supplies myself, and none of the stuff that some seem obsessed with is a topic of conversation anymore, apart from the odd amusing comment about people that seem to be hunting for 'problems'.

As others have pointed out, this really isn't the forum for these sort of soap box whinges.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> This thread was originally a slight diversion when we got all excited about the prospect of an asylum seeking crumpet and lemon curd flotilla we were going to tow to Calais, using our ocean going pedaloes...



And Marmite, don't forget the Marmite in your haste to pack crumpets.

Actually, Marmite on crumpets is pretty good too.


----------



## Rocky (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I reckon if some people put as much effort into dealing with the situation as it is, rather than posting the same long winded whines on many, many threads, they'd maybe find life a bit happier.
> 
> I can't say I've noticed any difference in supplies myself, and none of the stuff that some seem obsessed with is a topic of conversation anymore, apart from the odd amusing comment about people that seem to be hunting for 'problems'.
> 
> As others have pointed out, this really isn't the forum for these sort of soap box whinges.


Some people are getting on with it and doing their best despite shortages (see Mudders’ posts for examples). However just because other members don’t want there to be a problem or can’t see there is a problem, it doesn’t mean there isn’t one.

Don’t forget, that this thread was created by the Mods, not anyone else. I suggest you appeal to them if you don’t like it.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> And Marmite, don't forget the Marmite in your haste to pack crumpets.
> 
> Actually, Marmite on crumpets is pretty good too.



Yes I think on approx page two of this spin-off, thread I've mentioned marmite on crumpets under poached eggs..


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> Some people are getting on with it and doing their best despite shortages (see Mudders’ posts for examples). However just because other members don’t want there to be a problem or can’t see there is a problem, it doesn’t mean there isn’t one.
> 
> Don’t forget, that this thread was created by the Mods, not anyone else. I suggest you appeal to them if you don’t like it.



...and if Brexit was working half as well as promised, almost no-one would be complaining...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Yes I think on approx page two of this spin-off, thread I've mentioned marmite on crumpets under poached eggs..



Okay, you can still come then.


----------



## Rocky (12 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, you can still come then.


I’m going to Scotland. I shall drink Irn Bru, eat deep fried Mars bars and hopefully live long enough to see the country gain independence and rejoin the EU.

ps I might also have a few wee drams to wash down my haggis and chips.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> Some people are getting on with it and doing their best despite shortages (see Mudders’ posts for examples). However just because other members don’t want there to be a problem or can’t see there is a problem, it doesn’t mean there isn’t one.
> 
> Don’t forget, that this thread was created by the Mods, not anyone else. I suggest you appeal to them if you don’t like it.



Perhaps if you addressed your 'concerns' to people that can actually do something or perhaps get into politics yourself, rather than repeating the same thing on thread after thread, day after day, you may actually achieve something.

It's tedious enough tripping over it in NACA all the time, without it infesting other forums on here.


----------



## Rocky (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Perhaps if you addressed your 'concerns' to people that can actually do something or perhaps get into politics yourself, rather than repeating the same thing on thread after thread, day after day, you may actually achieve something.


If you don't like what I write, the solution is in your hands......join another forum. In any case, please stop derailing other people's threads


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> If you don't like what I write, the solution is in your hands......join another forum.



Erm, this is a cycling forum, not a political soapbox, perhaps you've misunderstood it.


----------



## Rocky (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Erm, this is a cycling forum, not a political soapbox, perhaps you've misunderstood it.


No, you have misunderstood it.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> No, you have misunderstood it.





Aye 'Cycle Chat' and even 'Food & Drink'. So easy to miss the political nuance there.


----------



## Rocky (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Aye 'Cycle Chat' and even 'Food & Drink'. So easy to miss the political nuance there.


A quick read of some of the topics in this thread will show you that Food and Drink supplies, availability and exports are intertwined with politics and political decisions. It is inconvenient for some, who wish to deny it, but it is glaring obvious for others who are living in the real world. 

Don't forget, the original posts were made in the NACA Post Brexit thread and moved here. So obviously, I am not alone in linking the two - the Mods also do.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> A quick read of some of the topics in this thread will show you that Food and Drink supplies, availability and exports are intertwined with politics and political decisions. It is inconvenient for some, who wish to deny it, but it is glaring obvious for others who are living in the real world.
> 
> Don't forget, the original posts were made in the NACA Post Brexit thread and moved here. So obviously, I am not alone in linking the two - the Mods also do.



You've said all that before, and it didn't mean a lot the first time. 

If some posters put a fraction of the effort into actually offering a meaningful alternative, even if they're unlikely to ever get round to initiating it, it'd make a bit more sense than the effort of hunting for reasons to miserable, that they can't, or won't change.

As repetition seems to be acceptable, is tedious enough stumbling over the same old same old on NACA, without having to step over the same piles on the other forums too.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Perhaps if you addressed your 'concerns' to people that can actually do something or perhaps get into politics yourself, rather than repeating the same thing on thread after thread, day after day, you may actually achieve something.
> 
> It's tedious enough tripping over it in NACA all the time, without it infesting other forums on here.



Yup doing all of above too , the tiny bit I write about here is a very minor part of it.

Regularly bothering people, of influence over it, and involved in the political side of things as well.

I suspect that many of the people here who are still interested in post brexit stuff , are those who are also deeply affected via their sectors, businesses, and personal lives, and are experiencing the real world consequences.

And plenty are active elsewhere, as well they just like to chat about it on here too.

Get some cross fertilisation of ideas, understand the bigger picture,and even feel a bit of solidarity with fellow travellers who are trying to work out how all this pans out.


Much of the post brexit effects haven't even near kicked in yet 
Certainly not in the food and farming scene, it's going to take years to reform, and refashion. 

And yes I am a small part of that - some people find my perspective, and experiences interesting, others not so much..

That's fine either way .

The 'ignore thread' button is freely available to all as far as I know.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Yup doing all of above too , the tiny bit I write about here is a very minor part of it.
> 
> verbose content snipped.



So, why aren't you mentioning these meaningful actions, rather than just repeating the long winded posts that don't actually say anything?


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Jul 2021)

Inspired by @mudsticks, i made some lemon curd. I'll try it out on some Belgian colleagues tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Yup doing all of above too , the tiny bit I write about here is a very minor part of it.
> 
> Regularly bothering people, of influence over it, and involved in the political side of things as well.
> 
> ...


I find you posts informative and helpful - keep telling it like it is.

I have relations who are arable farmers in east Yorkshire and friends who are hill farmers in the Yorkshire Dales. Uncertainty is what is causing them concern. Farming has always been an uncertain activity, being dependent on weather and on supply/demand and currency fluctuations. They feel that this year, things are even more uncertain. It's just another factor which is out of their control.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Jul 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Inspired by @mudsticks, i made some lemon curd. I'll try it out on some Belgian colleagues tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 598795



Bloody hell, we've got a cannibal!


----------



## Rocky (12 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Bloody hell, we've got a cannibal!


Nothing wrong with that....I mean it's perfectly on-topic - we are discussing food, aren't we?


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Jul 2021)

As I understand it Brexit rules do not prevent any EU food coming into the country - it is only going out of the UK to EU that is currently affected #WeHoldAllTheCards. In January it all kicks in where we start restricting EU imports - but obviously the UK being the UK, these rules have not been decided yet.

This is worth a read as a good summary of what has gone on - https://www.newstatesman.com/politi...ices-Britain-UK-EU-tastes-appetites-fish-meat


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> I find you posts informative and helpful - keep telling it like it is.
> 
> I have relations who are arable farmers in east Yorkshire and friends who are hill farmers in the Yorkshire Dales. Uncertainty is what is causing them concern. Farming has always been an uncertain activity, being dependent on weather and on supply/demand and currency fluctuations. They feel that this year, things are even more uncertain. It's just another factor which is out of their control.



Thank you.

I'm hearing this right across the sector, not knowing what sort of markets will be available, what will or won't be supported financially in the future 

We're hearing a lot of positive noises about public money, being available for public goods..

Ecology, public access, carbon sinking, tree planting, landscape preservation, business start ups and diversification, etc.

Which all sounds good in theory, if we can design a workable scheme that can be administered fairly.

But that's a massive big if.

But all this under the looming threat of cheaper, lower standard imports, and loss of EU markets.

As it happens my farm business is fairly brexit, even covid proof.

But mainly because I went in the opposite direction from that which farmers have been generally been 'instructed to do' by 'experts' for years.

So loss of export markets, fluctuating, commodity prices, rising input costs, labour shortages, haven't affected me.

But other brexit happenings have.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> So, why aren't you mentioning these meaningful actions, rather than just repeating the long winded posts that don't actually say anything?



I do , but you'd have to frequent the brexit pages to hear about them.

And some of it involves very drear (to many) agricultural policy machinations.

Apparently these posts are informative to some people.

So either they're just being flattering  or else you've not being paying proper attention


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I do , but you'd have to frequent the brexit pages to hear about them.
> 
> And some of it involves very drear (to many) agricultural policy machinations.
> 
> ...



I guess if someone is starting from a low base, just about anything can be 'informative'. Judging by the amount of words and repetition, it seems to be taking its time for some to grasp whatever it is you're trying to say, although it does seem to be more political rhetoric than practical information.

In any event, it's more of a NACA thing than Food & Drink.


----------



## icowden (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> If some posters put a fraction of the effort into actually offering a meaningful alternative, even if they're unlikely to ever get round to initiating it, it'd make a bit more sense than the effort of hunting for reasons to miserable, that they can't, or won't change.



We are being more subtle than you think. By raising awareness of the problems, hopefully at the next general election a liberal coalition will take power and rejoin the single market using the evidence of the damage done to the economy by the current clique of liars and cheats...


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

icowden said:


> We are being more subtle than you think. By raising awareness of the problems, hopefully at the next general election a liberal coalition will take power and rejoin the single market using the evidence of the damage done to the economy by the current clique of liars and cheats...



I very much doubt your target audience would be looking on a sub forum of a cycle site for their political insight.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I guess if someone is starting from a low base, just about anything can be 'informative'. Judging by the amount of words and repetition, it seems to be taking its time for some to grasp whatever it is you're trying to say, although it does seem to be more political rhetoric than practical information.
> 
> In any event, it's more of a NACA thing than Food & Drink.



Well I can only apologise for not bringing you all the information you require, in a format that meets with your approval.

The cheque, as regards remuneration for all of the above seems to have been 'lost in the post'

Perhaps you could do a bank transfer instead ??


----------



## Rocky (12 Jul 2021)

I find it unbelievable........CC members are being criticised for posting about food after Brexit on a thread titled The Post-Brexit food thread.

Welcome to 2021. How apt in this post-Brexit world.


----------



## icowden (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> In any event, it's more of a NACA thing than Food & Drink.



Alright - i'll bite. what is this NACA of which you bang on? National Advisory Committe for Aeronautics? Neighbourhood Assistance Corporation of America? National Association for Campus Activities?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Well I can only apologise for not bringing you all the information you require, in a format that meets with your approval.
> 
> The cheque, as regards remuneration for all of the above seems to have been 'lost in the post'
> 
> Perhaps you could do a bank transfer instead ??



You do like to try and reinvent situations don't you.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> You do like to try and reinvent situations don't you.



I have no idea what you mean, but it seems to have cheered you up, so that's good eh??


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I have no idea what you mean, but it seems to have cheered you up, so that's good eh??



I very much doubt you realise, or would appreciate why I find you trying to reinvent posts funny.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

Rocky said:


> I’m going to Scotland.



I see my contraband Marmite supply disappearing.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I very much doubt you realise, or would appreciate why I find you trying to reinvent posts funny.



No I'm sure you're correct, and that your intellect is clearly in a league well beyond my reckoning ..

So I'll not worry my pretty little head over any of your further postings


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I see my contraband Marmite supply disappearing.



I'm afraid Scotland is rather alluring for many reasons ...

Food isn't the higher most tbh but a wee dram taken places like this ...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Jul 2021)

This thread is some light-hearted fun (moved out of NACA by the Mods) and is spoiled only by some set on trying to censor how and where people use the Brexit word, or exert control over the direction of a thread they dislike.

Ignore the thread if it's not your cup of tea. (Other beverages are available.)


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> No I'm sure you're correct, and that your intellect is clearly in a league well beyond my reckoning ..
> 
> So I'll not worry my pretty little head over any of your further postings



You did suggest you knew where the ignore function was, perhaps you'll learn how to use it. 

I'll hang about and watch you political heavyweights putting such massive efforts in to finding reasons to be miserable, and either ignoring, or trying to re-frame any comments that may get in the way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> No I'm sure you're correct, and that your intellect is clearly in a league well beyond my reckoning ..
> 
> So I'll not worry my pretty little head over any of your further postings



Maybe do some more headstands: it might help.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This thread is some light-hearted fun (moved out of NACA by the Mods) and is spoiled only by some set on trying to censor how and where people use the Brexit word, or exert control over the direction of a thread they dislike.
> 
> Ignore the thread if it's not your cup of tea. (Other beverages are available.)



I'd say it was spoiled by the usual posters pushing their rather tedious political agenda yet again, but I guess we can all see things differently.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This thread is some light-hearted fun (moved out of NACA by the Mods) and is spoiled only by some set on trying to censor how and where people use the Brexit word, or exert control over the direction of a thread they dislike.
> 
> Ignore the thread if it's not your cup of tea. (Other beverages are available.)



And have you noticed that even in this light hearted version, no-one has yet managed to come up with a benefit of Brexit?


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe do some more headstands: it might help.



5 mins everyday.. 

Keeps the old brain cells irrigated as best they can be.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

I don't actually think it's fair that I should be labelled as 'thread starter'.

It seems to be drawing all sorts of unwarranted attention, some of it a tad unfriendly.

And I didn't start it, anyhow..

I barely ever start threads, but if i do they're usually around cycling routes.

Or occasionally pizza recipes..


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

Without appearing too controversial and derailing a perfectly good thread, is this the right place to mention that I can't seem to find 2lb (907 grams) tins of Lyle's Syrup, just little tins or squirty bottles. 
My porage needs it! 

Maybe if @deptfordmarmoset has a spare moment he could catch the ferry over and ask Tate & Lyle why they are withholding supplies?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Without appearing too controversial and derailing a perfectly good thread, is this the right place to mention that I can't seem to find 2lb (907 grams) tins of Lyle's Syrup, just little tins or squirty bottles.
> My porage needs it!
> 
> Maybe if @deptfordmarmoset has a spare moment he could catch the ferry over and ask Tate & Lyle why they are withholding supplies?


Too busy supplying sweeteners to the Tory party?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Too busy supplying sweeteners to the Tory party?


And there's always Amazon, I suppose: 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tate-Lyle-Golden-Syrup-907g/dp/B07Q2Z55DV


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Too busy supplying sweeteners to the Tory party?


By appointment to Her Majesty the Queen, I think you'll find.. 😊


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'd say it was spoiled by the usual posters pushing their rather tedious political agenda yet again, but I guess we can all see things differently.



Stop coming on here trying to curry favour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Stop coming on here trying to curry favour.


They only visited a food thread to have a beef.


----------



## bitsandbobs (12 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Bloody hell, we've got a cannibal!



I'm thinking I might have to run this by
HR now.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> tasted good too......a lovely custard pie it was


Just have a Turnip


View: https://youtu.be/yO4nStCQkCg


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Bloody hell, we've got a cannibal!



Will he be toasting them first do you think.

Or just slather on the curd, and start chomping down, before they know what's hit em??


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Will he be toasting them first do you think



It would be the decent thing to do before gobbling them up, “To the Belgians!”


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It would be the decent thing to do before gobbling them up, “To the Belgians!”


Indeed, nom nom nom..

It'd be one way at least of becoming a 'fully assimilated' European...


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Just have a Turnip
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/yO4nStCQkCg



Never been a fan of turnips to be honest…..will stick to the custard pie


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Never been a fan of turnips to be honest…..will stick to the custard pie


https://www.food.com/recipe/turnip-custard-crock-pot-117849


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> https://www.food.com/recipe/turnip-custard-crock-pot-117849


Nope…..will stick to just the standard pie thanks. But it is good to know that custard pies come in all flavors lol


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Nope…..will stick to just the standard pie thanks. But it is good to know that custard pies come in all flavors lol


You do know it's called _crème anglaise_?


----------



## jowwy (12 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You do know it's called _crème anglaise_?


What is???


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And there's always Amazon, I suppose:
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tate-Lyle-Golden-Syrup-907g/dp/B07Q2Z55DV



£8.49 ??? The world's gone mad I tell you!

... I thought this thread was about the benefits of crumpets, Marmite and poached eggs.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> What is???


Custard.

Lovely stuff.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> £8.49 ??? The world's gone mad I tell you!
> 
> ... I thought this thread was about the benefits of crumpets, Marmite and poached eggs.



Yes, and how we can inveigle our way back into the affections of our European cousins with such delights


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jul 2021)

Sainsbury sell a 1lb tin of lyle's Golden Syrup for £1.30....


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Yes, and how we can inveigle our way back into the affections of our European cousins with such delights


Leave the Marmite out and add a nice Hollandaise sauce...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> *Leave the Marmite out* and add a nice Hollandaise sauce...



Humpf. No visa for you.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Jul 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Leave the Marmite out and add a nice Hollandaise sauce...



Marmite stays..

Plus sauce of course

We need those B vitamins, for our brainiums.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> https://www.food.com/recipe/turnip-custard-crock-pot-117849



Wrong, so wrong.

I love custard, don't mind turnips even, but that's an awful idea.



Andy in Germany said:


> Humpf. No visa for you.



If only we'd known that so much of our fate hinged on yeast extract.

We could have had some real heft in those negotiations, if we'd threatened to withhold all the marmite stocks..


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Humpf. No visa for you.


I'll trade you a Bestern curry wurst for a jar... if you don't mind the 'October 2014' use by date!


----------



## Tanis8472 (30 Jul 2021)

Oooh, currywurst, fries and mayo. Yum.


----------



## Tanis8472 (30 Jul 2021)

Not forgetting this lovely stuff


----------

